# Salvia fields



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

This is going to sound like a SA answer but you taste it. Unless you have a huge amount of a single nectar resource that the bees are solely working, you will not get a varietal or monofloral honey. Most of us have a mixed wildflower honey with the nectar source ratios governed by where the individual hives decided to forage. If you periodically extract small amounts as the year progresses you can taste differences based on bloom/source timing.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you try the online auction sites yet? It is there when you find the
right one to search.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Easy to collect seed and start from cuttings. When you collect the dry flower tops hold them upright because the seed dumps right out. I collected cuttings in spring and they easily rooted.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

They plant California Purple Sage in the medians and public spaces here as its drought tolerant. When it blooms we are in a dearth and it is always completely covered with bees.


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

All salvia plants are a hummingbird and butterfly pollinated inflorescence.
bees can't get into the nectar it is to deep and unaccessible for them.
yeah you may see a few on them, but you won't/will not get any honey from salvia.


----------

